# Harley motorcycle chain knife



## Percy (Jun 19, 2014)

Here's one with some wood that was cast by Wayne Ryan, he does a great job of casting the wood but I don't think I like working with the plastic that is cast in it. I guess I am more of just a stabilized natural wood guy. Anyway it is neat and the wood is beautiful for sure. Like I said he does a great job in the casting.
By the way the chain was forged into a billet for me by Randy Haas at HHH Custom Knives. he makes some great Damascus. He forges a lot of my America's Fighting Ships Knives billets for me

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 19, 2014)

A nice different looking design Percy .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 19, 2014)

thats really cool!


----------



## Molokai (Jun 19, 2014)

I like it, call it upswept skinner... 
Chain damascus look cool !


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 19, 2014)

That looks super cool. Like the over all design and it is all a knockout.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jun 19, 2014)

I sure do like the pattern that is formed by the Harley chain. Really nice job Percy!!!

The last one I saw was one that Lee Oates made. Old Harley chains are getting really rare.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jun 21, 2014)

I would love a knife blank made out of a Harley chain for my uncle he's a big Harley nut and a local bc member. What does the blade blank cost? 



By the way beautiful knife


----------



## Strider (Jun 27, 2014)

Though messing with wood isn't my thing, this acrilyc filling turned out very good! And the handle design is, by itself, very useful and my favorite! Good job!


----------



## Percy (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the woods guys. For ABPcustoms I don't know what they cost I made the knife. This one would cost around 900.00 or will trade for a gun or maybe something else

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

